# Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juni



> *Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen.... ​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> Der VDSF/DAFV beginnt seine Arbeit genau so, wie VDSF und DAV und die Landesverbände der Initiative in den letzten Jahren agiert haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischdieb (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Alle von Dir aufgelisteten Verbände sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt im VDSF/DAFV. Wie es dann ab 01.01.2014 aussieht ist ein anderer Fall. 
Also sollten die Zahlen aktuell stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> Alle von Dir aufgelisteten Verbände sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt im VDSF/DAFV. Wie es dann ab 01.01.2014 aussieht ist ein anderer Fall.
> Also sollten die Zahlen aktuell stimmen.


Deswegen habe ich nicht lügen geschrieben, sondern tricksen, mauscheln, tarnen und täuschen.

Die gültigen Kündigungen von 240.000 Zahlern liegen auf dem Tisch und hätten dann - bei offener und ehrlicher Information - ebenfalls aufgeführt gehört.

Oder - wenn man schon schönen will - hätte man zumindest die Einschränkung machen müssen, dass das mit den ca. 800.000 nur bis zum 01.01. 2014 gilt und das dann auch so veröffentlichen.


Mir gehts ja nicht um die Zahl(en) an sich - sondern um das aus dieser Geschichte wieder einmal mehr ablesbare unsägliche Verhalten beider Altbundesverbände sowie nun auch des VDSF/DAFV und den Landesverbänden vor allem der Initiative, nicht offen und ehrlich und vollumfänglich zu informieren.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder - wenn man schon schönen will - hätte man zumindest die Einschränkung machen müssen, dass das mit den ca. 800.000 nur bis zum 01.01. 2014 gilt und das dann auch so veröffentlichen.




Das ginge dann aber völlig an der "Heile Welt- Politik" gewisser Großkopferter vorbei...

Davon ab- Bis zum 01.01. ist es ja noch soooviel Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Man sieht halt leider einmal mehr, welche Art von Leuten da mit dem Geld der Angler "verbandelt"...............


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Na- das haste aber nun in wirklich feinste, fluffige Worte verpackt!!!#6:q


----------



## velvet (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Zu diesem Thema passen auch treffend meine Informationen, die bei der JHV des LSFV am Sonntag unter den Delegierten ausgetauscht wurden.

So soll Klasing im kleinen Kreis die letzten Bilanzzahlen des DAV aus einer Mail von Bauersfeld an ihn aus der letzten Woche mit dem Steuerberater am Samstag besprochen haben.
 
Dieser hätte gesagt, wenn ein Mandant mit solchen Unterlagen eines anderen Unternehmens zu ihm käme, den würde er fragen, ob er ein Steuersparmodell suchen würde. Auch wäre es äußerst bedenklich, dass die Bilanzsumme nur noch etwa 100.000 Euro betragen würde. Diese hätte schon jeder größere Verein im Verband. Hier wäre nicht mehr viel Zeit zur Rettung. Der VDSF hätte, wenn er überlegt gehandelt hätte, nur zu warten brauchen.

Daneben kursierten Gerüchte, dass Pieper, Präsi von Weser-Ems und Vize im DAFV, versuchen würde, Vereine vom Verband Niedersachsen abzuwerben. Dabei würde er auch mitteilen, dass, wenn diese zu seinem Verband kommen, er seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag senken würde, damit diese nicht die 4 Euro mehr; die beim Wechsel in seinen Verband anfallen, pro Vereinsmitglied zahlen müssten uns somit eine größere Mehrbelastung hätten. 

Pieper war, im Gegensatz zu sonst, nicht als Ehrengast auf der LSFV-Versammlung. 

Man sagte mir, Klasing hätte ihn nicht eingeladen. 

Er hätte gesagt, er mache die Mitgliederversammlung vom LSFV nicht zu Piepers Tupper-Party.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Ist ja nichts Neues, dass die alten VdSF-Seilschaften massiv gegen Herrn Klasing schießen und ihm das Wasser abzugraben versuchen.
Die Vereine aus Weser-Ems sollten mal lieber darüber nachdenken, dass sie durch einen einfachen Wechsel zum LSFV sich ganz einfach selbst aus dem DAFV/VdSF-Sumpf ziehen können.:m


----------



## velvet (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Eines muss ich noch los werden:

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wer steckt eigentlich hinter dem DAFV?

Die neue Internetseite gibt mir endlich eine Antwort:

*Hier entsteht die Internetseite des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes (DAFV).*

*Das Impressum der Internetseite*
*Vereinsname:
Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.,
vertreten durch seinen Präsidenten

Anschrift:
Weißenseer Weg 110, 10369 Berlin
Telefon: (030) 97 10 43 79
Fax: (030) 97 10 43 89
E-Mail: info@anglerverband.com 

Vereinsregister:
Amtsgericht Berlin-Charlottenburg
Registernummer:
95 VR 12499 Nz
Verantwortlich für die Website gemäß § 6 MDStV: Philipp Freudenberg*


*Meinen Glückwunsch an den DAV zur Übernahme des VDSF mit dem DAFV !!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



velvet schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema passen auch treffend meine Informationen, die bei der JHV des LSFV am Sonntag unter den Delegierten ausgetauscht wurden.
> 
> So soll Klasing im kleinen Kreis die letzten Bilanzzahlen des DAV aus einer Mail von Bauersfeld an ihn aus der letzten Woche mit dem Steuerberater am Samstag besprochen haben.
> 
> ...



Mir wird ja vieles erzählt, ich habe auch sowas schon läuten hören, konnte das aber noch nich verifizieren..

Passt ja aber zum Thema tricksen, täuschen, tarnen, mauscheln....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Diese Vorgehensweise ist zwar unschön aber legitim.
Genauso gut können Vereine von Weser- Ems den Verband wechseln.

Vereine die aber nur auf Grund des Geldes den Verband wechseln......was sagte ich bezüglich Dummheit von Funktionären und Delegierten?


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



velvet schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema passen auch treffend meine Informationen, die bei der JHV des LSFV am Sonntag unter den Delegierten ausgetauscht wurden.
> 
> So soll Klasing im kleinen Kreis die letzten Bilanzzahlen des DAV aus einer Mail von Bauersfeld an ihn aus der letzten Woche mit dem Steuerberater am Samstag besprochen haben.
> 
> Dieser hätte gesagt, wenn ein Mandant mit solchen Unterlagen eines anderen Unternehmens zu ihm käme, den würde er fragen, ob er ein Steuersparmodell suchen würde. Auch wäre es äußerst bedenklich, dass die Bilanzsumme nur noch etwa 100.000 Euro betragen würde. Diese hätte schon jeder größere Verein im Verband. Hier wäre nicht mehr viel Zeit zur Rettung. Der VDSF hätte, wenn er überlegt gehandelt hätte, nur zu warten brauchen.



Interessant wäre in diesem Zusammenhang zu erfahren, zu welchem Zweck Bauersfeld die Bilanz des DAV an Klasing schickt #c
Das erschliest sich mir nämlich überhaupt nicht und lässt somit für mich dieses "Nebengeräusch" auf tönernen Füssen stehen.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Bauersfeld hat das meines Wissens an ALLE LV geschickt..

Wohl als Antwort auf die offizielle Anzweiflung des offiziellen Verbandsauschussprotokolles, weil darin unter anderem fehlte, dass Markstein gesagt hatte, der DAV hätte keine Rücklagen mehr.

Leider ja nicht die Bilanz selber (obwohl die Grundlage zur Eintragung des VDSF/DAFV ist) - dann hätte man ja mal was in der Hand gehabt, die hat ja noch keiner der LV gekriegt - nur einzelne Zahlen daraus wurden zitiert von Bauersfeld.

Wie üblich eben im VDSF/DAFV, DAV etc. - tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, mauscheln statt vollumfänglich informieren.......

Trümmertruppe...........


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Also keine Bilanz... nur einzelne Zahlen also.

Da frage ich mich, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer damit anfangen kann um solch Aussage - wie oben zitiert - zu treffen.

Schlussendlich bleibt für mich festzuhalten:

Solang Befindlichkeiten einen so hohen Stellenwert haben, wird die Einheit der Angler in Deutschland - egal in welchem Verband und mit welchen Teilnehmern - nie Zustande kommen. 

Frohe Himmelfahrt !


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Wie üblich:
Ja, Bauersfeld legte nix Konkretes vor, sondern brachte nur einzelne Zahlen aus der Bilanz, statt die Zahlen endlich komplett offen zu legen.

Was  nach wie vor immer noch fehlt.

Das hat nix mit Befindlichkeiten zu tun, sondern mit fehlender Offenheit, offener und vollständiger Information wenigstens der LV-Präsidien seitens der Leute aus den Präsidien aller 3 BV..

Was auch unter anderem (neben dem Fehlenm jeglicher Zielvorstellung) das ist, was sowohl Bayen, der VFG, der Rheinische und NDS ja immer bemängeln und weswegen die raus wollen.

Weil die sich vom Bundesverband, den sie finanzieren sollen, nur noch verarscht vorkommen hinsichtlich Finanzen und fehlenden angelpolitischen Vorstellungen.

Wer ohne konkrete Zahlen, bei zig Kündigungen, ohne jede inhaltliche Vorstellung trotzdem als LV das Geld seiner Angler für einen solchen BV rauspulvern will, der sollte mal drüber nachdenken, wo sich seine Verantwortung gegenüber seinen zahlenden Anglern befindet..

Und eine Einheit unter dieser Desastertruppe, die weder weiss was sie wil noch wie sie das finanzieren soll, das braucht nun wirklich kein  Angler..........

Einheit ist nur dann was wert, wenn eine Idee dahintersteckt, die auch von allen getragen wird.

Und das geht nur, wenn man die Leute auch mitnimmt - der von uns seit 3 Jahren bemängelte Grundfehler der Konfusion, das verpasst zu haben - und immer noch hat sich bei den Akteuren dieser Trümmertruppe im VDSF/DAFV da noch kein Stück was geändert.

Die Angler gehen denen immer noch am Arsxx vorbei.................


----------



## Siever (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Thomas hat mich ja gerade im Interview- Thread über die Vor- und Nachteile für die LVs eines Austrittes aus dem Dachverband aufgeklärt... . Jetzt muss ich hier für mich aber noch mal Fragen, wie sich zukünftige Beschlüsse des Dachverbandes auf die ausgetretenen Landesverbände auswirken (können)?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Gar nicht - sind ja nicht mehr in der Trümmertruppe drin.

Nur über Gesetzgebung, und da sind inzwischen kompetente(re) LV meist gerner gesehene Gesprächspartner der Politik als nicht arbeitsfähige BV - auch im Bund oder Europa..

Hätte man einen guten, kompetenten BV mit klarer Finanzierung und an Anglern orientierter angelpolitischer Zielrichtung und vertrauenswürdigem Personal, dann wäre das anders.

Der könnte richtig viel Positives für die LV erreichen, dann wäre ein Austritt kontraproduktiv.

Mit der aktuellen Trümmertruppe ohne Kohle, Inhalt und Rückhalt hat ein LV keine Nachteile vom Austritt (nur Vorteile: mehr Kohle für seine Angler) und Beschlüsse des BV sind dann auch nicht mehr relevant für ausgetretetene LV  - eben weil ausgetreten..

Genausowenig hat ein LV einem austretenden Verein noch was zu sagen, kein LV-Beschluss ist für Nichtmitglieder bindend..


----------



## Siever (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*

Schade, dass kein neuer bundesweiter ANGLERverband gegründet wird, der sich endlich mal für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt und ggf. noch ausgeschiedene LVs mit ins Boot nimmt Dann hätte man aber wieder 2 große Verbände|uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



Siever schrieb:


> Thomas hat mich ja gerade im Interview- Thread über die Vor- und Nachteile für die LVs eines Austrittes aus dem Dachverband aufgeklärt... . Jetzt muss ich hier für mich aber noch mal Fragen, wie sich zukünftige Beschlüsse des Dachverbandes auf die ausgetretenen Landesverbände auswirken (können)?!



Diese Dachverbände DAFV, VDFS, DAV etc. sind nur Vereine (e.V.).
Haben die gleichen Rechte und Verpflichtungen wie jeder popelige eingetragene Angelverein oder eingetragener Kegelverein, Grillverein etc..

Also nix dolles und/ oder erhabenes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen....*



Siever schrieb:


> Schade, dass kein neuer bundesweiter ANGLERverband gegründet wird, der sich endlich mal für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt und ggf. noch ausgeschiedene LVs mit ins Boot nimmt Dann hätte man aber wieder 2 große Verbände|uhoh:



Man wird sehen was kommen wird.

Während die (Kon)Fusionäre das ewiggestrige "weiterso" zu kultivieren scheinen, hat bei den anderen ja schon das Denken darüber angefangen, wie das nach dem augenblicklich praktizierten, inhaltlich wie finanziellen, "an die Wand fahren" des VDSF/DAFV weitergehen könnte.

Fakt ist aber auch:
Den organisierten Anglern ists wurscht (den anderen eh, Abstimmung mit den Füßen), sonst hätten sie bessere Delegierte gewählt, die das nicht so abgenickt hätten trotz all der offenen Fragen.

Es wird sich jetzt zeigen, in wie weit die LV da zukünftig näher an den Anglern und am Angeln agieren werden können und da was mit den Anglern aufbauen können..

Die Chance besteht, da klar wird, dass es weiterhin Alternativen geben wird und nicht mehr alle wie früher nur abnicken sondern nun auch Konsequenzen ziehen.

Wohins führen wird, wird man sehen und wir werdens wie immer medial begleiten..


----------

